# Jamaican style ginger beer



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Does anyone have a recipe for sugar free ginger beer ?, or one that uses splenda instead of sugar ?.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I found this page, http://www.acplace.com/alstuff/rbeer.htm


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thanks Beaches, just one thing, does the water have to be warm or boiling, or can it be cold ?.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I used to make ginger tea by simmering sliced ginger in water with lemon peel and a cinnamon stick. At that time I was eating sugar, so I used dark brown sugar to sweeten it. I bet that, if you made it very strong and sweetened it with Splenda, you could add it to sparkling water for a nice beverage. Whether or not that qualifies as "ginger beer", I couldn't say. But I bet it'd be great! (Too bad I can't drink it anymore- that much ginger is too irritating for my stomach). Let us know what you try and how it comes out!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I tried your recipe Beaches, it's so easy and so good. Thanks again.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

CoolJ,

What did you use for sweetener finally? Sugar or Splenda?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well, since I only sweetened enough for just one glass, I used sugar. I'm not diabetic, my mom is, that's whay I'm looking for sugar free stuff.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks coolJ.


----------

